# Dog Portrait, my first time!



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Very nice! I am still in awe of your style. I love how loose it is while still being so dynamic and exploding with emotion.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I noticed earlier today while looking at the original that one of the eyes is looking forward and one to the dog's left. Darn! Dog's eyes are harder to do than horse's . So much like human's eyes.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I think it's great. I think his one eye looks like he is raising his "eyebrow" so to speak. 

If you want to practice on another dog you can use mine : )


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

You did an excellant job!!! You are very talented!

You can practice on mine too!  lol.


----------



## Haylee (Feb 2, 2011)

Your AMAZING! If you have time you should try drawing all three of my boys! I cant draw them...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Man, did I open a can of worms! I keep trying to tell you guys, " I can't draw dogs!"

Actually, all those dogs look like they are so full of character. Makes me want to rethink being a cat person.
I am working on a horse right now and for some reason, having a heck of a time making it look like the horse. I am just out of sorts, and coming down with a cold.
Thank you for offering your dear dogs for me to artistically mutilate. (not how it sounds)


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

How about chickens?

My kids somehow conned me into letting them have a couple chickens. Loved them but they were both Roosters and the neighbors were NOT happy! LOL


----------



## SPhorsemanship (Apr 5, 2010)

MIEventer said:


>


OMG that's such a cute dog! What breed(s) is he/she?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

lol here is one of JJ, my black lab, never gotten a drawing of him!
p.s. you can draw dogs! never in my life have i been able to draw one








If you wanna try a chicken, here is Wendy...R.I.P.....Man, that bird literally was my _friend_.
















i gave u as many as I could so you could see his personality


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

hi lildonkey! So good to hear from you, as always. I love those photos, especially the chicken! I know that chickens have more personality than people give them credit for. I will try, but to be honest, I have been so busy that I am once again behind on the paying customers. I dont' mean to be rude, and I am truly honored that you would let me draw one of your beloved animal friends. I will try to do so, if I can, but please be understanding if I can't. We'll still be friends, wont' we?


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

of course we will! JJ's my dads dog and he loves him a lot, and Wendy was my beloved friend I could go outside to and let her roam, and not have to worry about her running off since she would always stay in the backyard with me. I hope those pics are good, the most recent one is the one with JJ and the toy


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Love the drawing, pretty German Shepard to use as a model too!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

I love it Tinyliny!! and i didnt even notice the eye until you pointed it out


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I love the dog portrait!! And I love GSD so that just makes it even better haha. If you want to practice on a dog that's facing away from you (face not showing) let me know I have a really pretty one of Jetta. 

Keep up the awesome work...I'm still in love with my portrait you created every time I look at it I smile! =D


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

I really see no fault. How can you not like it? It's flippin' gorgeous. :-o:-o:-o:-o


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

How can you conceivably say you don't do dogs?? It's absolutely stunning!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

It's gorgeous!! I love it! What breed is that hen lildonkey? and Delfina?


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

That is a beautiful painting. I love the expression in the dog's eyes =]


----------



## 101horse101 (Apr 24, 2011)

Gorgeous! =]


----------

